# Barrett's blog: Blazers announce new TV network details



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Figured this deserved its own thread apart from the thread about the dealings between Comcast and the other cable operators.

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/tv-schedule-out.html

The particulars:


53 games on new Comcast Sports Network (CSN)
34 games on HD
Blazers are building new TV studio at the Rose Garden
New pre-game and halftime reporter will be Tony Luftman, formerly with the Memphis Grizzlies
New sideline reporter will be Rebecca Haarlow, formerly with FSN Los Angeles, the Big Ten Network, the Kings and the Warriors
For Comcast subscribers, CSN will be channel 37 (I'm assuming the history channel will move to another channel number)

-Pop


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

So what does that mean for good ol' Direct TV Customers? I didnt see anything in the article but i was just glancing over it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Becky Haarlow: easy on the eyes.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Becky Haarlow: easy on the eyes.


:ttiwwp: 

-Pop


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

"Comcast is currently working on getting carriage for Comcast SportsNet Northwest on all other cable systems, and satellite providers. Comcast has been successful in getting satellite carriage in all the other markets that have a Comcast SportsNet. Hopefully we'll have news on that in the coming weeks."

This is crucial for me!


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

```

```



Samuel said:


> Becky Haarlow: easy on the eyes.


 Lets see a pic!!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

This is a tremendous step up from the previous deal. I'm too concerned about Comcast working things out with the other suppliers. They've managed to do it in every other market in which they've operated, so I imagine there's a little dance each side does before settling on a price/cost.

What I'm looking forward to is the HD games they're broadcasting. 34 games is a HUGE number! While I'll certainly be back in PDX to catch this team live and get road games on cable at my house, I'll also be spending time out of town. That means another year of NBALP (the best $200 you'll ever spend). I wonder if you'll get the HD feed on those games that are broadcast in HD?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Glad to hear they're putting it on 37. I'd heard they were gonna put it on 14 and that just seems lame.

I found this on rebecca harlow: http://www.thestream.tv/watch.php?v=47 She shows up a little after 5 minutes in.

Here's the picture of her:










Call me crazy, I'm not impressed.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ebott,
YOUR CRAZY!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

so is the channel gonna be free???

or what...and when will we hear the news on what channel it is


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

she not bad.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Rebecca Haarlow > Anne Schatz


-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Rebecca Haarlow > Anne Schatz
> 
> 
> -Pop


A case of the runs, followed up by a week of throwing up > Ann Schatz.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Gee, what a shame. The Blazers hire a commentator based on broadcast experience and NBA knowledge and she's not a prepubescent fantasy babe. 

Is Wheels?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

crandc said:


> Gee, what a shame. The Blazers hire a commentator based on broadcast experience and NBA knowledge and she's not a prepubescent fantasy babe.


EXACTLY! What were they thinking?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

crandc said:


> Gee, what a shame. The Blazers hire a commentator based on broadcast experience and NBA knowledge and she's not a prepubescent fantasy babe.


She looks pretty good to me.

-Pop


----------

